#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Doing Things Legally >  >  Leaving Thailand

## helge

Sorry do not have time to search

Leaving soon and want to thake this off my mind

Are a new Thai passport enough for leaving Thailand, or do we need something from Immigration ?

The Kids have Danish passports for entering Denmark and the wife a visa

I have asked Khon Kaen Immigration but they know nothing and seems to make up rules as they go

Thanks in advance

----------


## jamescollister

As long as the kids have passports, Thai or other, immigration doesn't care, we go to OZ, now and then and to Lao for a break sometimes.
As long as they stamp out on the Thai passports, all is fine.

----------


## somtamslap

Yes, my daughters leave Thailand with their Thai passports and enter the UK with their British ones. So just the passport upon departure is fine.

----------


## pseudolus

> The Kids have Danish passports for entering Denmark and the wife a visa


As long as they are with the Mum you will not have a problem. Its when a Farang tries to take 2 thai looking kids out they get the shits up.

----------


## aging one

> As long as they are with the Mum you will not have a problem. Its when a Farang tries to take 2 thai looking kids out they get the shits up.


Never had a problem in the 10+ times I have travelled with my twins alone internationally. Just have the passports, tickets and boarding passes.

----------


## pseudolus

> Originally Posted by pseudolus
> 
> As long as they are with the Mum you will not have a problem. Its when a Farang tries to take 2 thai looking kids out they get the shits up.
> 
> 
> Never had a problem in the 10+ times I have travelled with my twins alone internationally. Just have the passports, tickets and boarding passes.


Should have put "can" get the shits up when travelling on a 1 way ticket perhaps?

----------


## aging one

> Should have put "can" get the shits up when travelling on a 1 way ticket perhaps?


Did not have that experience as the wife expects me to bring them back.

----------


## pompeysbroke

Thai passports out, Danish passports in. Left alone with my 2 last year but got a 'consent' letter to leave from their mum from the local Amphur first.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

We do the same, kids stamp out of laos using there Lao passport and stamp into Australia using the aussie one, never been an issue

----------


## thaimeme

> As long as the kids have passports, Thai or other, immigration doesn't care.
> As long as they stamp out on the Thai passports, all is fine.


Yep...
Straight forward and simple without issue.

----------


## helge

Thanks to you all

----------


## navynine

Sounds simple enough

----------


## Kurgen

No issue with not having an foreign entry/exit stamp in the Thai passport when they return then?

----------


## jamescollister

> No issue with not having an foreign entry/exit stamp in the Thai passport when they return then?


No, never been asked, if they did ask you show them the other passport.

Problem can occur if you don't stamp out on the Thai passport.
When my youngest first arrived in Thailand, she was on an OZ passport, we went and got her a Thai passport. Stamped out at Chong Mek on the OZ passport, but took about an hour to sort out returning on the Thai passport.

----------


## Nawtier

People leave los all the time on new fresh passports....thats what people do when they get their first passport...leave at some point

----------


## Stinky

I left with my 8 week old son and it hardly raised an eyebrow at the airport, one customs guy did ask for his birth certificate but when I told him that it's packed away in the main luggage he said ok and ushered me to the front of the que, no problems

----------


## Nawtier

Thai customs....assisting with child trafficking....outstanding effort

----------


## Stinky

Heh....

----------


## Nawtier

Not you......althoughni dont know you to say for sure....just saying, they turn blind eye to you....and me before....how many others ?.......how many of those others were not the real thing ?

----------


## jamescollister

> Not you......althoughni dont know you to say for sure....just saying, they turn blind eye to you....and me before....how many others ?.......how many of those others were not the real thing ?


Would think if the kids got a western passport in the fathers name, it's his child[s], not easy to claim a western passport.

The one that has trouble traveling is my wife, she has kept her Thai name, on her Thai ID and passport, kids have my name on everything, passports, birth certs. and house book.

Easy to prove the kids are mine, not so easy for the wife, so it works both ways.

Think my 7 year old needs an ID card now and it will be in my name, doubt the wife could cross the border into Lao without me there.

----------


## Stinky

> Not you......althoughni dont know you to say for sure....just saying, they turn blind eye to you....and me before....how many others ?.......how many of those others were not the real thing ?


He had a valid British passport issued by the consulate in Bangkok so there was no need for a birth certificate, they have no right to demand it anyway.

----------


## helge

We are home.

Was a stress full journey with the wife having second thoughts at the last minute, which brought me to the edge.

Note: Bring wife's return ticket if she is on a visa.

Check in and passport control in Schengen will ask for it

I did. Lucky me.

Seventh heaven here.


I shall not return  (hopefully)

----------


## chassamui

Pleased for you Helge hope it continues to make you all happy. Do stay on and contribute. Enjoyed your input.

----------


## Stinky

Glad you're happy to be home Helge I'm sure your missus will find her happiness in no time at all, these Thai girls seek each other out with ease and soon your kitchen will be awash with throngs of Thai wives gambling and stinking up the place with mud fish salad. Good luck buddy  :Wink:

----------


## helge

Thank you , Chuckles.... and Stinky. 

Kids are are thrilled and can't believe their luck:

An air conditioned garden !!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

All the best mate

----------


## sabang

Always a shame to lose a good 'un, and of course the way Thailand is going we have been losing too many good expats for the decade I've lived here, and this process is only accelerating. All the best to you and yours helge.

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

There'll be thrilled when winter comes. :Smile: 

Best of luck,hope all goes well for you and family.




> Thank you , Chuckles.... and Stinky. 
> 
> Kids are are thrilled and can't believe their luck:
> 
> An air conditioned garden !!!!!

----------


## terry57

> Was a stress full journey with the wife having second thoughts at the last minute, which brought me to the edge.
> 
> Seventh heaven here.
> 
> I shall not return  (hopefully)



You just got there mate, so I suppose you are happy.

Have you thought it through, what are you going to do if the wife is not happy and is on her way back home. ?

Looks like you will return to Thailand and be miserable huh.

Just askin like.

----------


## sabang

yeh it's a new honeymoon period- see what transpires. what's to lose- whether you end up admiring thai lifestyle and and thus conspire to return, or are glad to leave the festering circus behind. personally, if we moved from here I'm pretty sure it would be to Siem Reap area.

----------


## bankao dreamer

Good luck Helge hope it works out,  our nipper will be discovering an A/C garden soon  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

> personally, if we moved from here I'm pretty sure it would be to Siem Reap area.




Good luck with that one mate.   :Confused: 

So move from a 3rd world country that has 1st world services available to a 3rd world country that does not.     :Thinking:

----------


## Nawtier

Aircon garden....nice.........dont look back, much better places out there than what thailand has become

----------


## terry57

^

I'll spot you a free ticket if you will join him.

----------


## Nawtier

I'll spot you a ticket the day you wake up and stop being the dumb arsed tourist with a twinkle in his eye...

----------


## sabang

I go to Siem Reap now for my occasional splurge outings in preference to Bangkok tez- much cheaper, much nicer. Mrs sab was reticent to go there at first- she had the usual Thai prejudice against the Khmer, but now she loves the place and loves the people ('just like us!'). Heck, she was even thinking of bringing in a few cambo workers, given how the Thai come and go. Frankly the shit that goes down in Bangkok has little to do with us up here in the boonies, but it's always nice to have a contingency plan if it all goes tits up.

----------


## terry57

^
Thats very nice but it's a tad different visiting there and actually living full time there.

Thats my point.

----------


## terry57

> I'll spot you a ticket the day you wake up and stop being the dumb arsed tourist with a twinkle in his eye...


So, when will you pick your free ticket up. ?

----------


## Nawtier

Send me the dosh....i'll buy it meself....could use it being busted arse n all, stuck up here in isaan bumfuknowhere n all

----------


## terry57

^

That's why you are a sad arsed fuk mate,

You need to realise that you are well in the minority, most farang quite enjoy their time here. 

Get a fukin life will you.   :Confused:

----------


## sabang

Meanwhile, in a world far away- Malaysia targets cashed-up Australian retirees to boost economy - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)  I wish those who purport to think they have the power of veto over everyone and anyones thoughts and decisions here, would realise Thailand does not exist in a vacuum. It's loss transates to others gain.

----------


## Nawtier

^^Funny how you cannot define or separate the 2......enjoy living there and the underlying issues....gain some credible experience....not fat dumb happy times...and get back to us when you're all grown up....now wheres this promised airfare cock

----------


## Nawtier

> Meanwhile, in a world far away- Malaysia targets cashed-up Australian retirees to boost economy - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)  I wish those who purport to think they have the power of veto over everyone and anyones thoughts and decisions here, would realise Thailand does not exist in a vacuum. It's loss transates to others gain.


Wish i was cashed up and full of youthful enthusiasm like terry...I'd be off to Malaysia. ...but wait, no i would be still fat dumb and happy in los with all the genuine love that is dumped on me every day...tra la la la laaaa

----------


## terry57

> Now wheres this promised airfare cock


 :smiley laughing: 

I thought your response was quite funny Nawty, my mate used to say that all the time.  :Smile: 

But hey Nawty, let me run this this buy you.

Get fuked, I was only bullshitting ya.   :finger:

----------


## terry57

> Meanwhile, in a world far away- Malaysia targets cashed-up Australian retirees to boost economy - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)  I wish those who purport to think they have the power of veto over everyone and anyones thoughts and decisions here, would realise Thailand does not exist in a vacuum. It's loss transates to others gain.




Well to be perfectly honest mate, Anyone in their right mind would go to Malaysia before they packed their bag for fokin Cambodia.  :Confused: 

You feeling alright these days.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## thaimeme

> Originally Posted by sabang
> 
> 
>  
> personally, if we moved from here I'm pretty sure it would be to Siem Reap area.
> 
> 
>  
> 
> ...


 
What are _First World_ services?

 ::chitown::

----------


## terry57

^

Jesus Christ Jeff,

Have you not got that cleft arsehole of yours operated on yet.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sabang

Too much dosh tied up in thailand to afford langkawi tez- but those five year hassle-free visa's are to dream about.

----------


## terry57

^

You can't really be serious that maintaining your Visa is any big hassle ?

Peace of piss for you, you're not short of a few Bob given what you have told us regards your business acumen. 

Langkawi is a top spot by the way. 

Malaysia has tightened up their  "my2ndhome" Visa .

Still light years in front of shitty Cambodia though.

----------


## thaimeme

> ^
> 
> You can't really be serious that maintaining your Visa is any big hassle ?
> 
> Peace of piss for you, you're not short of a few Bob given what you have told us regards your business acumen. 
> 
> Langkawi is a top spot by the way. 
> 
> Malaysia has tightened up their "my2ndhome" Visa .
> ...


 
...must be the subliminal English influence.
Siwalai.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## beachers78

And soon viewing the autumn colors, I will miss that this year.

----------


## rebbu

> Have you not got that cleft arsehole of yours operated on yet.


If he had the operation to repair his arsehole he wouldn't be able to talk anymore.

----------


## bjstreeby

How do I get my three Buddhas out of the country to the USA.  We are Buddhists and have been told we cannot take them....

----------


## aging one

As long as you buy them tickets and they have a visa for your next destination you should be good to go... :Smile:

----------

